# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  عضو جديد معاكم بالمنتدى

## عاطف حبيب

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسلام عليكم جميعاً*  *أنا سعيد جداا بأنضمامى معكم*  *وياريت أكون عند حسن ظنكم بى 
تحيه طيبه الى مدير المنتدى والاعضاء جميعاً.
هل تقبلوني صديق بينكم* * اعاده الله علينا جميعاً بالخير والبركات* *وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير  المنتدى المغربي للمحمول*

----------


## البوب شريف

_اهلا بيك اخى الكريم 
نورت المنتدى 
وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد_

----------


## salihmob

وانت بالف خير 
مرحب بك اخي
اتمني ان تفيد وتستفيد

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*مرحبا بك اخي ...نورت الموقع*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*مرحبا بك اخي*

----------

